# Is it possible to hide the brand on tagless shirts?



## DayDreamerCr8 (Mar 23, 2009)

Is it possible to hide the brand on a tagless t-shirt without screen printing over it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not really. You would really need a 2 color screen print or transfer.


----------

